
Why public libraries should follow Chicago’s lead and build maker labs - iProject
http://gigaom.com/2013/07/08/why-public-libraries-should-follow-chicagos-lead-and-build-maker-labs/
======
gareim
I live in Chicago and I have to say that the Harold Washington Library is one
of the few things I'm extremely proud of. I will definitely go check this out
next time and I hope it spurs more Chicagoans to explore this treasure located
in the heart of the city.

------
leoedin
In principal, this is a fantastic idea.

In practice, sharing a lab is an uphill struggle when the people you share it
with are your coworkers/fellow students. When they're just people that
wandered in off the street, I could imagine that without very careful control
of the situation the place will end up with piles of crap and absolutely no
tools.

I suppose it completely depends what type of lab they've built. I hope this
idea spreads (because I would like to have access to this kind of resource),
and I hope it works!

------
CodeCube
We're getting one of these in the public library in Downtown Orlando, FL ...
looking forward to when it opens :)

[http://tic.ocls.info/](http://tic.ocls.info/)

------
StavrosK
Title:

> Why public libraries should follow Chicago’s lead and build maker labs

Article summary (from the article):

> The lab will operate through the end of the year and offer 3D printers,
> laser cutters, a milling machine, a vinyl cutter and software.

Justification of the title (i.e., why libraries should build maker labs), as
far as I can see, after reading the article:

> resources like Chicago’s maker lab will bring in people who might have never
> had the chance to build something otherwise.

My summary:

Why libraries should build maker labs: Because the author likes them.

------
zarriak
Chattanooga has one as well, and a really cool startup incubator, but we have
no hackerspace. There should be a daily time lapse gif soon.

[http://4thfloor.chattlibrary.org/content/about-public-
librar...](http://4thfloor.chattlibrary.org/content/about-public-librarys-
makerbot)

[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/10/the-
un...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/10/the-unusual-
startup-incubator-that-could-only-exist-in-chattanooga/247498/)

------
JshWright
The library in my town (pop. < 5,000) has a reasonably well appointed maker
lab.

[http://fflib.org/learn/make/ffl-creation-lab/creation-lab-
in...](http://fflib.org/learn/make/ffl-creation-lab/creation-lab-inventory)

I've yet to make use of it... but there a few projects I'd like to try out
when I have the time.

~~~
cpfohl
I believe Fayetteville, NY was the first public library in the country. (At
least they made that claim).

 __EDIT __The first to _have_ a maker's lab.

------
xradionut
As much as I like libraries and the services they provide, (books, internet,
study and meeting spaces), I don't think this is a good match.

As a member and former member of various robot and ham radio groups, shared
spaces are a pain to run. They work much better as a paid coop where everyone
has skin/money in the game.

------
jrochkind1
Okay, why? The title says "Why...", but the author does not offer us a "why".

And I don't necessarily disagree, but I was just hoping for an argument as to
'why', as the title promissed.

------
ulzo
All the classes are pretty much full, they don't have very good infrastructure
but I will camp out there if that is what it will take for me to use a 3-D
printer to make an action figure.

------
joejohnson
I love these kind of "articles." I wonder who gigaom has money riding on?

